# What is code P1613 ???????



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok guys one last big help would be great.
I have had 3 codes on my VW 1582(throttle body cleaned everything aok thanks guys)
0140 o2 sensor changed it seems fine
But i have a p1613 coming up and have no idea what it is.I hope someone can point me in the right direction as I have 4 days to pass emissions.
The bentley description is p1613 MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+
Any help would be great
Thanks
Phillip


----------



## heickk (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

the bentley manual says
"MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+"
i dont know what that means 
but that is what it says
i hope this helps you more than it would help me...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Short to B+[HR][/HR]​
B+ is the designation forAlternator Output (to battery) Circut.


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (MikeBlaze)*

Would that mean that the alternator is failing?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

I'm guessing there is a short in that circut.


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (MikeBlaze)*

it seems fine there is no trace of a ground on the wire and it powers up ok
Any other Ideas or Am I the first to have headache style problems with VW


[Modified by Phillip Johnson, 10:40 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Am I the first to have headache style problems with VW
[HR][/HR]​Ha Ha...Not by a long shot.


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

any ideas?

phil


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

Ok well my car is illegal to drive in GA so I have to go to driving my Toyota.
Has anyone else had this type of problem?
I have had more trouble from this car than the last 3 combined ugghhh.


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

Illegal? Because of the check engine light? 
Take the care to a mechanic and have them test the electrical system. I know most Sears store do that when you have them plop a batter in your car.


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Glenn J)*

Yes In GA they do the Emissions test via OBDII hook up and if the computer has a code in it they fail it.As far as an electrical test,I am not sure how that would help me,I have the code If I could only find out what was related to it I could fix it myself.I am not A fan of the local VW dealership,so I have done all the work on my car myself,Just this may make me go back to them.Oh well Thanks anyway.
Phillip


----------



## Btrfly9IRL (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes In GA they do the Emissions test via OBDII hook up and if the computer has a code in it they fail it.As far as an electrical test,I am not sure how that would help me,I have the code If I could only find out what was related to it I could fix it myself.I am not A fan of the local VW dealership,so I have done all the work on my car myself,Just this may make me go back to them.Oh well Thanks anyway.
Phillip[HR][/HR]​what's the mileage on your car? 
emissions things are covered for a long time. 70,000 miles or 7 years for the cat covert, ECM and OBDII. 
if there's a code that shows up they should fix the problem, not fail you. 
but you would need to take it to a dealer.


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Btrfly9IRL)*

Straight from the manual...hope this helps

P1611 
18019 
MIL Call-up Circ./Transm.Control Module Short to Ground 
- Check wiring between Transmission Control Module (TCM) and ECM 
Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Troubleshooting &Component Locations 
P1613 
18021 
MIL Call-up Circ.Open Short to B+ 
- Check MIL LED 
Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Troubleshooting &Component Locations 
If you need the diagram email me. I will be happy to forward it to you .


----------



## Phillip Johnson (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (NOSPEED411)*

Thanks
yeah If you could foward the wiring diagram that would rock.
My email is
[email protected]
Thanks again I have just let it sit until I have time to mess with it.
Phil


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (Phillip Johnson)*

attempting to email now..if it doesnt work ...big file...I will send you a link to my "server" so you can dl it


----------



## VR6-Crank (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: What is code P1613 ??????? (NOSPEED411)*

For anyone looking at this old post for the same issue... Here is the most likely reason for the P1613 code.: The ECM in your car was probably replaced with one was coded for an auto transmission when in fact your car has a manual transmission. The P1613 is the ECM telling you it can't talk to the TCM which makes sense because the manual transmission has no TCM.


----------

